# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Tips for Teeth Care of Children.

## herryjohn

Children are particularly vulnerable to tooth decay, parents should:

1. Provide a good diet throughout childhood.

2. Brush childrens teeth until theyre mature enough to do a thorough job by themselves. (usually by 6 or 7 years old)

3. Supervise twice-daily brushing and flossing thereafter.

4. Never put babies or toddlers to bed accompanied by a bottle of milk (which contains the natural sugar lactose), juice, or other sweet drink.

5. Never dip pacifiers in honey or syrup. 


Thank you.

----------


## etouffement

thank for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## davidsmith36

Youngsters are especially powerless against tooth rot, guardians ought to: 

1. Give a decent eating regimen all through adolescence. 
2. Brush youngsters' teeth until they're develop enough to make an intensive showing with regards to without anyone else. 
3. Direct twice-day by day brushing and flossing from that point. 
4. Never put infants or little children to bed joined by a container of drain, juice, or other sweet drink.

----------


## TomBrown

thanks for the info!

----------


## hoadao3493

Your article is very good and useful, thank you for sharing, mig8 hopes that next time you will have more good articles to send to all readers.

----------


## ambermillington

Thank you for providing the information!

----------


## suzanvegaa

Very useful information, thanks for sharing!

----------

